
Cork or Screw top? Can tech solve the the TCA issue? - myrandomcomment
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41319135
======
myrandomcomment
So for wines that are meant to be drunk young screwtops are perfect. If you
want to age the wine you need a cork as it allows small amounts oxygen to
pass. As a someone with a large cellar I have wines that I have opened that
where bad because of TCA however it goes with collecting. The upside of of the
cork are just to valuable to how a wine ages to move to a screwtop.

